# Nor'West Coffee Paradise Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

(Since Nov '07, formerly Paradise Cafe & Espresso Bar)

Focus is on traditional espresso beverages, all shots pulled nekkid doubles our in house roasted Delirium blend on PID'd 3grp Linea. Straight shots given the respect they deserve served on small wooden tray with palate cleansing sparkling water and little amaretto cookie. Also offer American Coffee House beverage of lattes, flavored and mochas regular and spiced made with our chocolate genache sauce up to 16oz, porcelain or paper. Decaf Delirium and changing SO or guest blend also offered. And of course we use Sunshine Dairy.

House Coffee brewed fresh each cup with 4 station Beehouse pour over from choice of 4 or so "house price coffees" plus various changing premium uplift coffees like Panama Esmeralda Gesha, Idido Misty Valley, Single Estate Kona, Puerto Rico Adjuntas, COE's etc. Plus 12 and 32oz Press Pots to order. Ain't no airpots or urns here!

Into chai lattes? Custom blend our own starting with Darjeeling and Assam black teas and bunch of secret whole spices. Then brew it lightly sweetened with honey and dark cane sugar. Honestly been told many many times it's the best they've ever had. Also offer a selection of Rishi loose leaf teas.

While it's about the coffee also the usual offering of various scones, muffins, pastries, cookies etc. most scratch in house. In addition breakfast sandwiches, hand made deli and pannini sandwiches, quiches, salads, scratch soups etc. with a focus on fresh local quality ingredients.

Other beverages include organic OJ, apple and lemonade plus various bottled sodas like cane sugar Coke, Virgil's Rootbeer and the phenomenal true to the fruit local HotLips. Yeah, a blender too for Frappes and Smoothies.

If you're not 100% happy with whatever you order, let's us know ASAP and we'll do everthing possible to make it right! And feel free to give me, Mike McGinness, a call on my cell 360-989-6658.

More...


----------

